# New saddle advice



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I personally prefer a saddle with more depth to the seat. The DAK-310 is more of what I prefer.
My favorite is Premier Saddlery. Unfortunately the man who was responsible for it passed away this passed week...no more Premiers. They were the BEST saddles out there. Period.

Aside from that I really like the Pozzi Pro style as well as the Sherri Cervi Martin saddle. Caldwell saddles are supposed to be reeeeally nice riding saddles as well.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Great point you made about the seat depth and since I want to use the saddle for trailing I,m sure a deeper seat would suit me better. In the store I go to they have a Dak 307. I'm gonna have a look at that as it also has a deeper seat.
I loved the Caldwell on line shop, If only I had the cash! in my dreams.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a Dakota roper - they're pretty decent saddles. Nicely built.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Which one have you got Qtswede? and why do you like the brand? 

I was looking at this brand mainly as it is stocked and available over here.
Also I'm after a light weight saddle as I have to watch my back and don,t want to lift and carry too much. I'm kind of limited over in this part of the world for choice as I want the saddle to be fitted to my horse and so don,'t want to import myself.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the roper 550. It was a fluke thing, needed one to fit my horse quick, and it was on consignment - like new, and I picked it up for $200. It fit the horse, the size was right for me too - so viola! They seem to be very well built, and are comfortable. 
I don't know what the trees are like for the pleasure saddles, but on my roper it's good old fashioned cowboy, and heavier than hell. My roper weighs in at 38#, it has a Steele Equi-Fit Fiberglass covered wooden tree, but that's closer to what I like. My girls don't seem to mind it, neither has every other horse I've slapped it on. LOL... here's what mine looks like, more or less - there are some slight variants, the leather on mine is a little darker now, as it needed oil badly when I got it, and the edges of the heavy leather aren't dark as they are in the pics. At any rate, it fit my big 16hh QH mare perfect, and it rides great, especially on long rides - very comfortable saddle.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I looked at the barrel saddles you mentioned, and they look sharp to me, as long as they fit the horse, I'd say go for it. The site I saw said the 307 was around 30#, and the full flex tree, so if you like the flex trees, it would probably be just fine.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Thanks qtswede, The shop that I'm looking at buying from come out and do a free fitting. He is a QTR 1st cross so I think he is gonna be a semi bar. I do like the look of your saddle it looks very comfortable. My collar is a roping collar in the same colour. I'm gonna go and check some more out. There is also some colorado saddlery co saddles in this store do you know if they are any good?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

haven't the foggiest. I'm getting together the stuff to build my own for my next saddle. ;0)


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

Cant wait , cant wait, I'm so excited just ordered a new saddle. I decided to import my own. So fingers crossed it,s ok. It's nothing like what I thought I was gonna buy, but a lady can change her mind!
It,s a Dak saddle.
15" 16" 17" Custom Saddlery Pleasure Saddles


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

looks sharp! congrats!


----------

